# Timer knob on Iberital MC2



## spinningwoman (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm playing with my newly acquired MC2 and I can't seem to adjust the timer knob to a long enough time to grind a double shot. I did see a reference from someone else that they adjusted for a single dose and pressed the button twice, but as I don't ever do singles I'd rather run it longer. Is 20 secs or so the maximum it can be set to? It's just short of the required amount at the moment and as I like to choose coffee for each drink, I don't really want beans left in there.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Work out how long 1/2 the required dose will take then set the timer to that.

Press twice and you're sorted

For the cheapest 'decent' grinder on the market you cannot expect it to be perfect.


----------



## spinningwoman (Sep 25, 2013)

No, I agree Glen - if that's what I need to do that's fine, just wanted to check I wasn't missing something.


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

I have the same grinder and prefer to set the timer to only around 5 seconds. I then weigh out the amount of beans I plan to grind, chuck 'em in the hopper, then grind away. You could try that! I know it's not the solution to your problem, rather an alternative method.

Sure you'll have fun either way


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Depending on bean type and grind if you set the slot in the screw vertical it is approximately an 8 grm dose, then adjust between 11 and 1 oclock for your preferred amount


----------



## origmarm (Mar 7, 2012)

When I had one of these I never managed to set the timer to a double. Time 1/2 and click twice. Even dismantling it you can't set it on


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

I just set the tuner to maximum and used the on-off switch to stop it when necessary


----------



## spinningwoman (Sep 25, 2013)

Yes, I'd do that Geordie, but I can't get the timer to go longer than I need. To grind for a double shot seems like it would take about 22 secs and I can't get it over 19/20 secs.


----------

